
  James Watson, Black Intelligence, and New Research by Fryer and Levitt - Freakonomics - nickb
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/19/james-watson-black-intelligence-and-new-research-by-fryer-and-levitt/
======
amichail
The paper was rejected!

